# my boy Jinx



## Niks (Jan 24, 2010)

Here is a piccy of one of my new boys - Jinx 
he is a little timid at the moment as is his brother Ludo (who I can not manage to photograph) 
I am working on handling them and getting used to them, and them getting used to me.









he is a lovely boy and as you can see he loves playing on his wheel. 
i love his little brown cheeks he looks like hes got a dirty face


----------

